

Is it too late for Bitcoin cloud-mining to be profitable? - Link-
http://blog.bassemdy.com/2015/03/02/is-it-too-late-for-bitcoin-cloud-mining-to-be-profitable/

======
jmspring
My guess, yes.

Further, I'd say Bitcoin will have little to no relevance for the majority of
individuals, ever.

The constant reference to "the block chain", just download a mining client,
wait for the block chain to "sync" and tell me this scales for more general
purposes? It doesn't.

~~~
Link-
But this issue in particular has been partially resolved by online wallet
services, example: Coinbase

